
Ask HN: What inspires you at the moment? - andrewstuart
What&#x27;s in your head that gives you that positive flash of inspiration?
======
secfirstmd
The subtle idea I feel that people like Brian Cox have made science "cool"
again. Increasingly I find myself talking with friends at the dinner table
about it. The effect that it will hopefully have on the next generation makes
me hopeful

------
moneytide
The YouTube channel SV Seeker. The man is building a 74 ft steel Chinese Junk
sailboat in his front yard and documenting every aspect of it. If a part is
too expensive, he will melt brass and cast it himself. It's different from
most DIY documentation because you feel included in his project, he's always
inviting volunteer help if you want to go to Oklahoma. This is his hobby when
he's not working as an Oracle DBA.

------
_RPM
C Macros. The power of macros are truly amazing.

------
mrmondo
I work for a Non-Profit - one thing that inspires me at the moment is that I
am confident we are heading in the 'right' direction and that I am part of
that.

Another, related to my work - is that I'm inspired by thinking outside the box
to create and deliver quality systems with the challenge of not being backed
by bucketloads of cash.

~~~
mrmondo
How did I get docked points for sharing my opinion here?

------
publicprivacy
My children, and possibility of not having to work for the man one day...

------
DanBC
My child. He really puts things in perspective for me.

